# Lowe 1236



## 12ftModder (Jul 18, 2008)

Hello All, Great Site!

I just purchased a *New Lowe 1236 jon* and I am going to mod it. Mainly just gonna floor it, and a small front deck on bow to mount my MK Foot Control TM. gonna cover the tank seats with ply to mount my kingpin seat bases, and of course carpet it all. I will post pics when finished.


----------



## Jim (Jul 18, 2008)

12ftModder said:


> Hello All, Great Site!
> 
> I just purchased a *New Lowe 1236 jon* and I am going to mod it. Mainly just gonna floor it, and a small front deck on bow to mount my MK Foot Control TM. gonna cover the tank seats with ply to mount my kingpin seat bases, and of course carpet it all. I will post pics when finished.



:WELCOME:

Thanks for joining! Seems like you know exactly what you want to do. Looking forward to the pictures and future big fish pictures! :beer:


----------



## 12ftModder (Jul 19, 2008)

picked up my brand new magictilt trailer this evening, and got the boat sitting on it.. =D> plan on gettin started after a good nights sleep. Will have some pics to post saturday night.


----------



## LeftCoastAngler (Jul 19, 2008)

Welcome. Glad you could join us... 
Yes, we're looking forward to your moddin'... 

~LCA.


----------



## 12ftModder (Jul 19, 2008)

got a little work done. plans changed a little so another run to lowes was needed. cut the wood for the bow and glued+screwed it together. then mounted in some aluminum flatbar for bow lip reinforcement to hold the wood down im using 1/4'' SS bolts,washers,poly nuts. using alum angle to mount 2x2 cross beams. this will give me some dry storage under the bow on top of the so called front seat. here is a few pics while i wait for it to cool down out there.



























more to come this evening. trip to walmart needed for my template materials for the flooring.


----------



## Jim (Jul 19, 2008)

opcorn:


----------



## 12ftModder (Jul 19, 2008)

pics of bow deck/tm mount template, and deck before final 1/8 trim. also decided to return to lowes 1 more time for a sheet of 3/4 styrofoam to put under the flooring.






The flap on template is where I was thinking of putting a door for my small dry storage area




this still needs a small trim after the glue has dried. the cross braces are cut and just laying on it to show where they will be under the deck for support, they will be attached to the angle that i am riveting to the sides under the tube.


----------



## 12ftModder (Jul 19, 2008)

The idea i have as of now. 
*Painted Pic of Idea*


----------



## Nickk (Jul 20, 2008)

you're busy! Thanks for the updates, looking forward to more.


----------



## 12ftModder (Jul 20, 2008)

got a bit more done today =D> heres some pics, hope you all enjoy. and give me some feedback of what you all think I came up with.





a pic of the foam i am putting under the flooring




middle floor




front floor




bowdecking tm mount




rear decking still needs compartment lid cut out




and how i am mounting the seats notice how i turn them upside down for the xtra 2'' of height




now to get it all watersealed and carpeted and screwed down

but i think its time for a :beer: 
till tomorrow, tight lines and happy moddin :mrgreen:


----------



## 12ftModder (Jul 21, 2008)

well i got the wood all finished, watersealed. now just waiting for it to dry. hoping the rain stays away another day or 2 :roll: 
whats the best type of nav lights? company wise..


----------



## SlimeTime (Jul 21, 2008)

I'm kind of dodging the rain myself.....just finished tarping things-up for the night just in case. Your boat's looking great! Your trailer looks almost chrome 8) , lol. Do you just buy materials from Lowes because your boat's a Lowe :mrgreen: Look forward to seeing more pics..

ST


----------



## Tompatt (Jul 21, 2008)

Good Job.. :mrgreen: =D>


----------



## 12ftModder (Jul 21, 2008)

thanks, and i bought mats at lowes not cuz my boat is a lowe but it's a little easier to get to than home depot :lol: 
and yeah the trailer looks really nice, even glows when headlights shine on the sides.
i know i cant wait till i take er out on the water. just a few more days if the weather stays cooperative.


----------



## 12ftModder (Jul 22, 2008)

got my wire today. 16' of 4ga per side


----------



## Jim (Jul 22, 2008)

12ftModder said:


> well i got the wood all finished, watersealed. now just waiting for it to dry. hoping the rain stays away another day or 2 :roll:
> whats the best type of nav lights? company wise..




Are you looking for hand held navigation light?


Or something you can mount?


----------



## 12ftModder (Jul 22, 2008)

i am looking for mountable lights with stowable poles. not really looking for chrome bases though..


----------



## 12ftModder (Jul 26, 2008)

Well I got a little more done. But have had some good rains that slowed progress. Got all carpet cut, and 2 of the 5 pieces covered. Also got the TM base mounted. Should have it finished and possibly float tested by sat eve. [-o< 



















Hope you all like it so far, I DO!!


----------



## SlimeTime (Jul 26, 2008)

I like it!!





ST


----------



## Waterwings (Jul 26, 2008)

Nice work! 8)


----------



## phased (Jul 26, 2008)

Very nice!


----------



## 12ftModder (Jul 26, 2008)

Ok I have pretty much finished. I still need to put the battery box straps on and some nav lights and cleats. But as you can see its ready for the water.

Its Ready for Fish Catching! :fishing: 





The Rear.




Battery Boxes. yes I am running 2 grp29 deep cycles, 270 Amp/Hr total.




Mount for Marinco TM Plug. the fleck paint didnt work out too well as i didnt let it dry long enuff, will be carpeted, I have mirror image piece for the other side which will have the nav light, and bilge pump switch and possibly a 12v plug for spotlight.





I will get some pics of it in the water.  

:beer:

Enjoy, 

Tight Lines and Happy Moddin


----------



## SlimeTime (Jul 26, 2008)

Looks GREAT! Hope ya catch a mess 'o fish in 'er! 

ST


----------



## Tompatt (Jul 26, 2008)

that is nice! tight lines and best wishes. xD


----------



## phased (Jul 27, 2008)

Looks real good. Nice job.


----------



## dedawg1149 (Jul 27, 2008)

looks good nice job


----------



## Waterwings (Jul 27, 2008)

Nice work! 8)


----------



## Nickk (Jul 27, 2008)

whoa, did you do all that in like a week? Looks great!


----------



## 12ftModder (Jul 27, 2008)

Yes, I started on it July 19th and finished on July 26th. Only thing not done is nav lights,bilge pump and their switches.


----------



## 12ftModder (Jul 28, 2008)

Ok took er out on the water today, floats great even with my 250# buddy in the back of it! He said it was waaay more stable than the 10' jon we fished out of since 92. :lol: 
Seems a fishing trip is in order for the morning. Hope to post some pics of some bucket mouths!

The Boat and Tow Vehicle go Saturn! =D> 





1st Time on the Water


----------



## Waterwings (Jul 28, 2008)

Nice pics! Wish we had a neat courtesy dock (alongside the ramp) like that where I go. Catch some bigguns! 8)


----------



## Jim (Jul 28, 2008)

Very cool! Now the fish!


----------



## FishingBuds (Jul 28, 2008)

Killer job  

and another mod that will help others :wink:


----------



## Nickk (Jul 28, 2008)

great job and record time! I hope to see some pics of Florida giants.


----------



## 12ftModder (Jul 30, 2008)

1st trip in the books.
Missed 3
Caught a BIG 1!, And 1 Dink

A few pics of the lake I went to. Stick Marsh/Farm13 6000+ acres













And heres the BIG 1 #-o 




And then the dink i caught after getting the big 1 off.... =D> 





Then the wind picked up so i decided to leave early and go to a different place where the wind isnt so bad.
Missed 2 @ Ansin/Garcia 3000+ acres
Lake Pics

















Fishing places like these I really need to get me a Briggs 5hp Outboard!


----------



## Jim (Jul 30, 2008)

Wow! Nice pics! 

Except for the big one...How did that happen?


----------



## Waterwings (Jul 30, 2008)

Cool pics, and you sure have some huge waters to fish! Ouch on that first catch!


----------



## 12ftModder (Jul 30, 2008)

I had a 6lb LM hit at my lure so i stopped it , let it sit, it hit it again. i set hook and it came flying at me. thats gotta be like the 4th or 5th time that has happened to me over the years, with the same type lure. Tiny Torpeedo

And yes those waters are a bit of a drive to get to. 120ish miles to the stick marsh. but you go past ansin garcia about 20 miles from stickmarsh.


----------



## dedawg1149 (Jul 30, 2008)

cool pics try letting the big one get away (ouch)


----------



## Jim (Jul 30, 2008)

12ftModder said:


> I had a 6lb LM hit at my lure so i stopped it , let it sit, it hit it again. i set hook and it came flying at me. thats gotta be like the 4th or 5th time that has happened to me over the years, with the same type lure. Tiny Torpeedo
> 
> And yes those waters are a bit of a drive to get to. 120ish miles to the stick marsh. but you go past ansin garcia about 20 miles from stickmarsh.



aaaah I see! You suffer from Jim syndrome.....you set the hook too early in shear panic? :LOL2:


----------



## 12ftModder (Jul 30, 2008)

Not really panic, just they were hitting it funny, trying more to wound it 1st, than just inhaling it like usual. I should have changed colors, but only fished for another 20 mins or so b4 calling it because the swells were starting. 2+ foot swells are not uncommon at the Stickmarsh.

Heres what it looked like when i was headed back in @ 9am. the wind was only supposed to be 5-10 early 10-15mph for the day.


----------



## Waterwings (Jul 30, 2008)

Whew, that's a lot of water that could get nasty in a hurry! How far off the shore were you?


----------



## Nickk (Jul 30, 2008)

way to slime the new boat! That fish has huge eyes. That hook looks buried to the barb....ouch!


----------



## 12ftModder (Jul 30, 2008)

Yeah it can get bad there very fast. I didnt go too far out today because it was already windy and i knew it was going to get worse. I plan on going back in the next few days, when the wind dies down again. 

heres some old pics of the Stickmarsh and also a link to a good read about the place *Stickmarsh Article*


----------



## Waterwings (Jul 30, 2008)

Cool pics!


----------



## Jim (Jul 30, 2008)

One day I am going to fish there...One day. Who's up for a weekend trip to florida?


----------



## SlimeTime (Jul 30, 2008)

Being slightly warped....I want to know the manner in which you removed the hook.....did you back it out, or snip it & continue on through?? I guess there is an Option #3....Rambo knife :mrgreen: 

Great pics!

ST


----------



## WTL (Jul 30, 2008)

12ft, I was on lake kissimmee last month when a huge severe storm came in. There were 5 ft swells on the lake. We weathered the storm at a camp, the 13 ft boat being by far the smallest out there that came in - I saw some folks in fiverglass rigs come in during the middle of the storm and whatnot. The wind got up to at least 65 mph. That was scary.


----------



## 12ftModder (Jul 31, 2008)

Well ST, it was buried in there pretty dang good as you can see. Luckily I was near shore where there was like 4 people bank fishing. They seen it happen, and i checked it out and took the pic of it, and knew i would need a little help. So i pulled over to shore and asked for help to just hold the lure, while I used my needlenose pliers to press the skin down to get the point to come thru a new hole. Then cut the point off below the barb. Its usually pretty simple. But that 1 was buried deep, at a weird angle. It had such a good chunk of meat that it wasnt easy to make it continue on thru, which is why i needed the help. When i got it out, I thanked the guy for helpin me, and he laughed sayin no thanks needed, "I know that had to hurt like hell", had to tell him no the one i got in my neck/shoulder hurt like hell, but only because we spent 20 mins and 2 other people trying to back it out, which just wasnt going to happen. Skin is waaay to tough to back out a barbed hook thats buried deep. After i got back in boat and moved back over where that happened, made a cast missed a bass 2 times then made 2 more casts and caught that dink.


Yeah I know im rambling on


----------



## SlimeTime (Jul 31, 2008)

Thanks for the explanation. Actually I ask because I've been lucky for too long a time now....and just wanted to know the least painful way when it's my turn #-o Times like that, barbless hooks don't look so bad :wink: 

ST


----------



## 12ftModder (Aug 1, 2008)

Yeah. hehe, I think its painful any time it happens just some worse than others. The 1st and 2nd time, I actually got sick from thinking about it too much. what they call mild shock i guess :lol: The 5th time, this time was no big deal, I knew what had to be done and was ok with it. actually had a good laugh with myself, as the tiny torpeedo is the only lure i have done this with. not once, but 5 times now! They fly at you so fast (they dont call em torpeedo for nothing!) sometimes you just cant move fast enuff to dodge it. 3 times now its been when i had a fish on, and it spit it. I had snagged in the grass 1st time and low in a tree the 2nd time and was jerking it to pull it loose.

Lessons Learned,
(rod angle makes a difference here!) 
(barbed hooks dont come back out the way they went in!)
(push hook on through skin past the barb and cut or break off below barb as soon as possible!)

Hope my experiences help others avoid having to go through this. Or atleast making it easier to get through it.


----------



## 12ftModder (Aug 1, 2008)

Fishing trip #2 - Just a few miles from home.
Missed fish 1
Caught 3
Released 3

A Pic of part of the old phosphate pit I fished today.







2nd fish caught, forgot to take pic of 1st.. #-o 







3rd fish caught


----------



## Waterwings (Aug 1, 2008)

Nice catchin' !  . That's a nice lookin' piece of water! 8)


----------



## 12ftModder (Aug 1, 2008)

Thanks  It is some really beautiful water, clean. The place just looks awsome, but the catching isnt as good as it should be..

Guess I should start posting my trips in the fishing reports section from now on


----------



## Zum (Aug 2, 2008)

I was thinking the same thing,sure is a nice looking body of water.All them trees hanging over the water,nice spot.


----------



## dedawg1149 (Aug 4, 2008)

nice area i use to fish some rock mines in central fl they was loaded with big bass you hade to have permision to fish them lots of bass over 10lbs


----------



## inman59 (Aug 5, 2008)

what size trolling motor is that??? im modding a 1436 and am doing everything light so i can go electric only...


----------



## 12ftModder (Aug 5, 2008)

It's an Edge 40 - 36" shaft


----------



## kemical (Sep 21, 2008)

12ftModder said:


>



hey, i am doing the exact front deck for the TM ,, but im scratching my head right now, im stuck at ,, how did u mount the front board on the boat, i see you have 4 screws or bolts,, .. in the inside of the boat are you using a bracket or something i see the bolt and butterfly nut, but what did you use? and what type of bracket that was bolted to the boat? and did u screw the board in the front of the boat ,,???,, 
thanks


----------



## 12ftModder (Oct 4, 2008)

Sorry for the delay been quite busy lately. to answer your question I used 5 ss bolts with ss washers and ss locknuts. I reinforced the bow by using flat aluminum, and riveted the angle aluminum to the sides of the boat. I posted pics of these in this thread. 3 bolts across front and 1 in each rear corner that attach to the 1 1/4x1/8 alum angle.

heres 2 photos i didnt post I ended up not using the front 2x2 brace seen in pics.


----------



## LarryA (Oct 5, 2008)

Nice job, it looks great. I only have one question. With the foam insulation under the wood, can any water that would enter the boat get channeled to the rear?
Also, that self snagging looked nasty and a bit painfull.


----------



## 12ftModder (Oct 6, 2008)

the foam doesnt stop the water from going to the rear of the boat.


----------



## JBoze (Jan 1, 2010)

Great job! Do you still have the boat? I lived in Lakeland for the past 10 years, and just moved to Winter Haven, so I'm still close by. Polk County has 554 lakes, so I don't see why you would drive 120 miles to the stick marsh!


----------



## Foulksey (Jan 5, 2010)

what kinda foam is it and where did you get it?


----------



## bassin026 (Jan 13, 2010)

I just joined the forum and just purchased a 1236 polar craft I noticed that on your trailer the bunks come 
out at an angle. I have been trying to find these type bunks ? any suggestions


----------



## Truckmechanic (Feb 4, 2010)

Awsome build, I really like. Clean and simple yet has a touch of style.


----------



## Froggy (Feb 9, 2010)

I like your style, very neat


----------



## RBuffordTJ (Feb 15, 2010)

Great work! I have heard about Farm 13 since I was in high school, and I am going to go fish it soo. As for hooking yourself...DANG! I have come close but never got myself that bad, got one in the ball cap once, I tipped my head just in time. 

Be safe and hope to cross paths with you out on the water sometime.

Bufford in Orlando.


----------



## wedco (Oct 14, 2010)

good job thats very similar to the way i want to do my boat this winter


----------



## Bodie (Feb 28, 2011)

Hey 12ftMudder,
Great job! not over the top but just what I'm trying to mimic whit my 12' Lowe. Where didyou find the 4ga battery cable? HD nor Lowes carry this type of wire. Are you able to stay on plane with two batts in the rear? Thanks dude.


----------



## Froggy (Feb 28, 2011)

I got the 4 gauge on ebay, there are specialized businesses there that sell it by the foot, good luck.


----------



## 12ftModder (Sep 19, 2014)

Seems life has been a bit crazy lately. and even took me a while to get back on here after building a new computer and not having saved usernames and passwords... whoops..

And I hate to have to do this but, My boat is for sale! Sad day for sure.. I will make a post in the for sale section.


----------



## holdnon72 (Jul 9, 2017)

Is the OP still on the site? I want to buy either the G3 1236 or the lowe 1236 jon boat...The lowe can hold 40 more pounds then the G3. The G3 is built with a little thicker aluminuim....


----------

